

The story of Radar, a location based classifieds born out of a hackathon. - nubela
http://radar-app.posterous.com/hello-world-this-is-radar-your-friendly-neigh

======
nubela
Hello HN! I am nubela, the dev for the app. Just wanted to share my publishing
of a simple location-based classifieds app, and also would love to have a
discussion about my ongoing startup.

A little bit about the software stack about Radar if you are into geek porn
like these. It is a Phonegap app, with SHPAML and SASS, and a little file
watcher that I wrote (<https://github.com/nubela/transcompiler-watcher>). This
massively speeded up my web dev for Phonegap.

My backend was a written in Flask (Python Microframework), with a MySQL DB,
ORMed by SQLAlchemy,

The app interfaces with the backend via a ReSTful interface (Not so restful
for my first try, took this attempt to learn about ReST).

AMA! :)

